# gas milage



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

i've been tracking my gas milage lately, and i get about 24 mi/gal on 87 octane all city driving

i'm thinking this is kinda low seeing as how my altima is manual, and my buddy who has a 97 altima gets about 30 mi/gal

what kind of gas milage are ya'll getting?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im getting between 26 and 31 usually.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

with all those mods, that's still better than i get...

i'm thinking something is wrong here -- what can/should i do?


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

I get 25-30 city and 30-35 highway mpg with 93 octane


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

})roppedSX said:


> *I get 25-30 city and 30-35 highway mpg with 93 octane *


you have the SR20DE in your 200sx though...i have the KA24DE


----------



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

1.6


----------



## jgrasty7 (Sep 14, 2003)

*mieage*

I think I'm getting from 24-26mpg. Is there anything I can do to get better gas mileage? I don't have any mods besideds some wider tires.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the air pressure in your tires, too little hurts mileage. get a tune-up; new plugs ngk bkr5e-11's and new wires, distributor cap and rotor, new air filter too, and set your timing to 20 degrees btdc. that should do something for you.


----------



## Yiff_Lover_69 (Jan 11, 2004)

25/26??  YESUS!! My 00 gets like 20-22 average (I've noticed this, I drive city/highway combo) (it's pre-owned BTW) :loser:
I got 23 once, but I was also driving pretty fast (between 80-95 on the highway).
Would that stuff help my car as well? Would it be worth it as I am considering getting a new car in like 2 or 3 years? Would it cost alot too?


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

i just recently (ie: 1000 miles ago) got an oil change and i saw my numbers increase a tad bit -- i think i'm getting around 320mi/tank city and 350 hwy

thats like 22 city 25 hwy -- which still sucks, but i haven't done the tune up

seems like plugs and wires are the way to gain back some of the lost gas mileage -- my buddy has a 00 turbo beetle and he saw a nice improvement after plugs and wires

i'm waiting on another friend of mine in a 00 3rd gen eclipse to install his plugs and wires to see if he sees the same results


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

linus22277 said:


> i just recently (ie: 1000 miles ago) got an oil change and i saw my numbers increase a tad bit -- i think i'm getting around 320mi/tank city and 350 hwy
> 
> thats like 22 city 25 hwy -- which still sucks, but i haven't done the tune up
> 
> ...


these are usually the first things to go out before a tune up is required, along with a new distributor cap and rotor. 320 really isnt too bad. thats about what i get with somewhat aggressive day to day driving. i was able to pull out 400 on my way to tennessee this christmas. spend the money on the wires, oem are fine, and go with some oem style ngk spark plugs. bkr5-11's to be exact and you will feel a difference.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> these are usually the first things to go out before a tune up is required, along with a new distributor cap and rotor. 320 really isnt too bad. thats about what i get with somewhat aggressive day to day driving. i was able to pull out 400 on my way to tennessee this christmas. spend the money on the wires, oem are fine, and go with some oem style ngk spark plugs. bkr5-11's to be exact and you will feel a difference.


everyone i know says to get the ngk iridium plugs -- which wires should i get? i'm planning on tuning at 60k...new plugs, wires, distributor cap, rotor and timing


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

linus22277 said:


> everyone i know says to get the ngk iridium plugs -- which wires should i get? i'm planning on tuning at 60k...new plugs, wires, distributor cap, rotor and timing


iridiums are good for long life and a good idle. way too expensive though imo. you can get good performance and life out of the simple coppers and most people will direct you that way. at a buck 70 or so each, theyre not hard on the wallet like the iridiums. im running msd with a blaster coil on oem style wires and i have absolutely no problems whatsoever. for the cap and rotor, go to the dealer. at 23 bucks for the both of them, you cant go wrong. thats only about 8 bucks more than your local parts store, but youre getting nissan quality, not taiwan quality.  back to the plugs though, if youre all stock, the iridiums will work, but if you plan on going with performance ignition or even nitrous, they will not last and are not worth it.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

so copper plugs will help recover the lost horses just as efficiently as the iridiums?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

you guys might want to think about changing the o2 sensor(s) as well, it has a large influence on your gas milage.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

linus22277 said:


> so copper plugs will help recover the lost horses just as efficiently as the iridiums?


yes, the iridiums are made for long life, not performance. if you boost the voltage to them, they blow out.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> yes, the iridiums are made for long life, not performance. if you boost the voltage to them, they blow out.


so -- when ripp comes through for the 2nd gen, i should have copper plugs instead of iridiums...


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

linus22277 said:


> so -- when ripp comes through for the 2nd gen, i should have copper plugs instead of iridiums...


yup, the extra heat and cylinder pressure will more than likely burn the tips out. especially since when you go to the RIPP, youll probably get a better ignition system and that for sure will burn out the tips on iridium plugs.


----------

